# Platy Compatibility



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I want to get some platies for my 30g I have. I also want to get some shrimp too, but could I keep platies with them?


----------



## Momma_Wolf (Oct 19, 2011)

they should be ok......if they have fry though idk if the fry will be ok .....hmmm i might have to do some research


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks, I guess it wouldn't hurt to try it


----------



## giants1249er (Aug 3, 2011)

P.senegalus said:


> Thanks, I guess it wouldn't hurt to try it


Yes you can. I have 5 platies with my 3 ghost shrimps.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Shrimp can sometimes be snacks for fish. Larger shrimps should be ok with pllaties, but the shrimp might try to eat the newborn fry. The platies will eat the baby shrimp for sure.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

bmlbytes said:


> Shrimp can sometimes be snacks for fish. Larger shrimps should be ok with pllaties, but the shrimp might try to eat the newborn fry. The platies will eat the baby shrimp for sure.


I got the ghost shrimp today. I wanted some cherry shrimp but pet smart only have ghost.
Shrimp will eat the fish fry? I guess i'm glad I put the platies in my 55 gallon. Thanks for the info


----------

